# FB Boat races



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Just wondering who won the boat races on FB unit 1 on Sunday the 23rd??

I tried calling Rich or Jason to come pick a lucky winner but they weren't in,
Next time I'll try 1-800 662-deer and see if they could send a referee out to 
write the winner what they have coming.

Not cool at all go ahead and flame me up and tell me that I don't understand your hunting technique. It's called rallying birds and it is illegal as hell. You know who you are and I have a pretty good idea who you are.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Gotta love those morons :roll: sorry you had to put up with it. These guys with their 'hot rod' boats who think they can go wherever and do whatever is really gna ruin it for all boaters someday. I hunt out of a boat alot (my buddy has one) and see this crap everytime we go out. Its gettin worse and gettin old real quick


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Just wondering who won the boat races on FB unit 1 on Sunday the 23rd??
> 
> I tried calling Rich or Jason to come pick a lucky winner but they weren't in,
> Next time I'll try 1-800 662-deer and see if they could send a referee out to
> ...


Oh stop.

Its called a "TENDER BOAT". Used to retrieve downed birds. Its 100% legal.

It might seem to others that it is rallying because that boat is moving most of the day, not parked. Because thats what its supposed to do!!! And anyways whats the big problem?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> Oh stop.
> 
> Its called a "TENDER BOAT". Used to retrieve downed birds. Its 100% legal.
> 
> It might seem to others that it is rallying because that boat is moving most of the day, not parked. Because thats what its supposed to do!!! And anyways whats the big problem?


You must be -O|o- , right?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey BB I have no problem and totally understand what a tender boat is all about!!

I do have a problem when said boat driver runs north to south 3/4 of a mile in to the middle of several hundred birds and screams like he has smashed his finger or won the lottery.
Not once but multiple times.

Tender boat... from the parking lot / boat ramp out east. Not north to south for ten times what needs to be run in a tender boat operation. 

Like I said next time I will post video and you can judge the evidence for yourself


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Hey BB I have no problem and totally understand what a tender boat is all about!!
> 
> I do have a problem when said boat driver runs north to south 3/4 of a mile in to the middle of several hundred birds and screams like he has smashed his finger or won the lottery.
> Not once but multiple times.
> ...


Yep... I call BS too Gordy. I saw the same **** thing.... and it wasn't just just one tender chasing cripples either. Good call on the video thing... I'll run my camera too next time I'm out there. True... it moves birds who otherwise would just sit all day but to say, "Oh cmon, its just a tender".... Hmmm well, cmon, its just a pintail I didn't want to take home, or its just the plug I forgot, ten minutes after shooting hours etc. Nothing thats really going to make or break the duck population but it is against the law and just because you're hunting the middle of the pond doesn't make you exempt from that. :roll:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Jason was out there Sat, and he usually only works one day of the weekend, not sure about Rich. May be the same thing. 

Personally I was not there and did not witness the activity so am not entitled to a first had opinion, but there are several different ways that such a ticket could be written, one of which is Harrassing Wildlife, which as I understand it is a pretty hefty fine. Not sure about the safe boat operation side of the story, but I would be willing to bet that they could find a way to charge that 3-5 different ways if they see it and don't like it. IF that is what was going on. As I said I was not there so I don't know what was going on. 
I have had days where I was grateful that a boat decided to cross and happened to get birds in the air, but deliberately chasing them and/or harrassing them is not cool.
Tender boats aside, boats just running around all over the lake are not beneficial, just annoying.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Like you said, at first, I was glad that the birds got up at first because several groups swung over and looked me over before moving on... dude moved the birds around, ok great. When he continued to run up and down alongside the road, it just got to be lame. I know he was trying to move the birds for his pal in the layout but there are rules for a reason and the guy was obviously going for the "rally" and not just fetching a cripple or two.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like they may need to make the open half of the rest pond motorless? That way the layout guys can still do their thing without having a chance to act like a bunch of asses. Granted they are going to have to work alot harder for those birds but if this is really what is going on then it needs to go!! This layout thing is going to get really interesting in the years to come here in Utah. Im all for it and think it is a great way to hunt but it's popularity is growing fast and all it is going to take is this type of thing to cause unwanted problems.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I was out today and there were 2 groups of layouts. I was closest to the guys up north and I didnt notice the rallying. They motor around and sit and wait. I dont know these guys from Adam but to much complaining for guys get it done.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave B said:


> Sounds like they may need to make the open half of the rest pond motorless?


There ya go what about the guys that motor across to the other side.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

ducknuts said:


> There ya go what about the guys that motor across to the other side.


That is why god invented oars. -_O- -BaHa!-

I am just jealous cause all I have _*IS*_ oars. :twisted:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

You know, I hear all this trash talk about FB, and I think two things.

Why are you guys still going there? 

And two, I think I'm better off at OB and Howard's. We don't seem to have near the amount of DAHB's/DH's that y'all complain about at FB.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I was out in my layout this morning! I parked at the parking lot and ran out to pick up dead birds and returned back and so did my hunting partner for me! In fact i talked with the fishcop while waiting to pick up birds. I also noticed 2 boats run around the whole lake and then put there boats on the trailer and head for the Turpin!! For the Dumb a who questions how i hunt here is some advice" Dont ever blame someone or point the finger untill you have proof that someone is breaking a law. The last time i looked you can take a boat ride while your not hunting or have a party of hunters out and yell and scream and not brake the law", Slander is a serious thing! I dont know who the other layout hunter to the south of me was but i didnt notice him rallying birds up and down the dike, and if he did i was concentrating on what i was doing and not what someone else was doing! I no its really hard for most of you to not shoot anything or very little and watch some of us smoke em day in and day out!


DiverFreak


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> I no its really hard for most of you to not shoot anything or very little and watch some of us smoke em day in and day out!


IT IS HARD!!! i always get jealous when i see all your birds piling up! i just dont have to BMOAN about how butt hurt i am that you are killing birds! keep it up. all your legal killing activities make it fun to check the forum each night to see what new cool stuff was shot out of them sweet boats


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Here you go dedicated1, When i get back from going to Alaska after next week i will be sure to get you out!




























DiverFreak


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

ya ya bla bla. i saw those on the fuge. i am jealous once again, so maybe ill call you out on something like everyone olse feels like they have to... :?: ... :?: ...oh i thought of one- you missed a snow goose?! WTH. but anyways, sweet pics, and thanks for the duck porn.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

People just dont get it...... Shoot first then ask questions... is that how you play this game? let someone keep doing something sit back and B&M about it, do nothing then come home to your computer and B&M about it more call names make fun of add some threats and say what crappy people they are.... DID you ever go and ask them any questions? maybe they just bought a new boat? they could have reason for what they were doing...Its not for you to decide what they were doing, and If you didnt like the looks of it then get the law involved. thats the way things are handled wineing and complaning just makes you look like an A$$

Story---- I got truned in for taking a deer and leaving the body... had three coolers in the back of the truck stoped to ask a few guys derections and when i got home had a CO officer waiting to check me out. he seen the meat, was satisfied and off he went... was I mad.....no not a the CO officer more so the people that turned me in, all you have to do is ASK "hey man wheres the meat" in the coolers.... 

Its easy to point fingers.......I guess just hard to find out whats really going on.....


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Is that a Snow or a Ross's?
Either way I AM DEFINITELY JEALOUS! Wah!  
Man I wish I had money...I would love to be able to whack em and stack em like you guys do DiverFreak. :mrgreen: (That is green with envy by the way)


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Its a ross! I missed a snow at 30 yds 25 minutes before i shot the Ross! Dont worry about the money thing! Save up or have someone you love by you one for christmas or bug me enough and i wil take you out and let you get into them!

DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Is that a Snow or a Ross's?


that sir is a ross. notice it has no grinning patch. here is a reference pic to see what i mean.










one on top is a snow. the one on the bottom is a ross. now you know. so good luck on getting either one!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Artoxx said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a Snow or a Ross's?
> ...


Don't flame me because I honestly don't know... What's the difference? Just the teeth on the bill? They look to be the same size in the pic, is that true?


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

A Ross has "warts" on its beak.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright DF I re checked my post and I did not mention any names.
I said I had a pretty good idea who it was and once I know for sure the call will be made.
Tender boat operations do the following.

1. Pull in to a flock of several hundred birds and scream and yell at the top of their lungs till the flock gets up and moves back north.

2. Run the boat back north and repeat.

3. Run the boat south and repeat.

It's funny how the tender boat always decided to wait right where the flock always seemed to be
and once the flock relocated so did the boat.

Like I said I knew this was coming and I would be a nimrod " that didn't understand" 

As far as being jealous DUDE IT'S A DUCK!!!! GET OVER YOURSELF


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ducknuts said:


> I was out today and there were 2 groups of layouts. I was closest to the guys up north and I didnt notice the rallying. They motor around and sit and wait. I dont know these guys from Adam but to much complaining for guys get it done.


Whoever it was on the north end... I'm guessing Diver Freak... I've seen them out there before and they haven't done the whole drive the whole pond and stir everything up and then do it five minutes later bit, at least that I've seen yet. The guys Gordy and I saw were just south of the second boat ramp and this guy did it from about an hour after they got there until they left. But...because I only shot one Spoonie while out with my daughter yesterday, Diver Freak must be right about jealousy... :roll: You know, being out there with my kid... I had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING else going for that hunt other than the number of ducks I piled up. Honestly, thats about the last reason I go to the marsh but you keep telling yourself that we're all jealous. Just so we're clear, from where I set up, all I can see is the tender boat from that far north, without binos anyway so its not like I sit and watch you guys hunt but if you feel you need a pat on the back for validation, then keep on believing the guys on shore have nothing better to do than watch you. As far as jealousy goes, thats why we complain about the skybusters and the guys who leave trash too right?? We're wishing we were ignorant enough to do that too.... After all, I say something about it so I must be jealous according to you guys correct?? :roll: :lol: It cracks me up that guys cry jealousy when the folks laying out get accused of something. Jealousy my ass... if I was jealous then I wouldn't be spending gas money to get out and hunt all over the place or buy shells, wouldn't waste time packing dekes on my back to hell and back to come out with one bird, wouldn't waste taking my daughter out walking because it would be far less enjoyable than going out in a layout boat, waste money on anything I want because I'd NEED a layout boat to feel accomplished as a hunter. Sorry... I guess I don't fit that bill. That crap is ridiculous... and so is the sticking up for guys who weren't just "out for a boat ride", out fetching cripples or getting to a hunting spot. They were out breaking the law and because nobody keeps an eye on these clowns, they get away with it. If you don't like hunters calling out folks for breaking the law, then thats too **** bad... its not going to stop until somebody gets out of the nice comfy office and checks things out. Cruising around in a nice shiny new truck isn't going to do the trick either... people see the star and immediately shape up. Its sad because it could be a very pretty, decent place to hunt but people get away with so much crap that eventually after you do see enough of it, you do get a gutfull. The guys who rallied and then went to Turpin should have been reported.... do the other folks not care enough to call that in or something? Way to be responsible there... You don't like layout guys taking the heat, then finger the guys who are responsible for what the rest of us get to sit and watch all morning. You guys sit and cry jealousy, folks are taking shots at us because we're successful... um no, we're upset because there are some blatant violations going on and nobody bothers to do a **** thing about it.

*Edit was because it is guys in mud motor boats rallying the birds... I've yet to see the guy in the canoe, kayak or float tube have enough effect on the rest pond area to get a "mosquito swarm" rise out of the birds.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Thank you RiverRat. Couldn't agree with you more. This guy is the real deal fellas

Jealousy for not killin as many birds as you? :roll: Oh ya i kinda forgot, this duck huntin business is all about the numbers isn't it? This is why the sport is goin to hell in a hand basket..... Keep feedin that ego guys, keep feedin.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| beer please. 


Maybe they where shooting coots.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> kingfish said:
> 
> 
> > Artoxx said:
> ...


a ross doesnt have the "teeth or grinning patch" on the bill as you noticed. also the bill is straight on the back edge vs the bill has a "U" bend in it on the snow (not sure if you follow that last one). also a snow is noticably larger than a ross. a ross is about the size of a mallard. other than that they appear to be identical. very hard for to identify on the wing, at least for me it is!! no flaming here, i didnt know this either till last march when i went on a spring snow hunt.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Like I said I knew this was coming and I would be a nimrod " that didn't understand"
> 
> As far as being jealous DUDE IT'S A DUCK!!!! GET OVER YOURSELF


I think DF's jealous comment is more of a joke to get you guys all fired up. at least that is how i look at it. becuase as i read this thread all i can see is a lot of crying for some folks who saw something that doesnt look right going down. you did the right thing by trying to get ahold of someone who could stop it. the only thing i would have done different is go and investigate myself. a simple "whats going on??" but rather the path was chosen to get on here and B&M. sorry i know your intentions are good, but it still makes you look like a baby!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wow,,I just tuned into this post...good stuff guys...I'm glad I don't hunt FB....They should make that whole **** rest pond off limits to hunting or running a boat....isn't that what a rest pond is????? rest for the birds?? Plus it might keep some dike shooters away, trying to catch birds passing back and forth from the rest pond....


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

kingfish said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said I knew this was coming and I would be a nimrod " that didn't understand"
> ...


I went fishing and got a few lunkers hook line and sinker 

What do you mean riverratt by" i havent seen him do it yet" its snied remarks like that that make you look like a boobass!

and wileyeapiti, good job, turn em in in a week or two when you find out who it was, see what the fishcops say to you" A little late". 
Why dont everyone get the proclamation out and see what the definition of Rallying is!
ALso check out what efforts you have to go to to retreive a bird, even if it sails off into a flock of resting birds!
I know you didnt name any names wileywapiti but when you dont it opens yourself up for trouble and i havent broken any laws nor will i so if you dont know who it was then shut up about it!
I also seen Fullencamp glassing me, the other layout and other hunters for 2 hours out there and didnt see him write any tickets. 
I cant beleive anyone would go to a public wma especially Farmington Bay and get there girly panty's in a wad over someone driving a few boats where they are legal,"Go figure"!
Riverratt, if you dont go to fb to shoot ducks you can always go to kaysville ponds and look at waterfowl, dont think you will have to worry about big fast boats driving around there!

DiverFreak

P.S The last time i checked the word Duck Hunting in the dictionary " Shooting ducks was the #1 answer"!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Dude you are the one naming names not me. As long as you get your shooting in 
the hell with everybody else right??? I have not accused you of squat. If I was 100% certain of who was who and involved with which boat I would have made the call already.

Let me promise you this, if the same thing happens again I'll confront the guy and the layout owner he is tending for. Since it is a public WMA I'm sure that you wouldn't mind me throwing out my spread of park duck fakes 10 feet off of your stern while we wait for the Conservation Officers.

Fair enough??


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> Its a ross! I missed a snow at 30 yds 25 minutes before i shot the Ross! Dont worry about the money thing! Save up or have someone you love by you one for christmas or bug me enough and i wil take you out and let you get into them!
> 
> DiverFreak


MAN I AM SOOOOO JEALOUS! As far as I know I have never even SEEN a Ross alive.  
_*Consider yourself bugged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Lest this be taken the wrong way, I am jealous of the ROSS *this* time. :wink: 
After getting skunked 5 times in a row and only having killed 16 birds all season, YES I would like to have some more birds down. Especially geese, of ANY variety.
If I have a day where I shoot at some birds and don't take anything home, I still enjoy it.
When I have days where I shoot a lot and take home multiple birds. I LIKE THAT A LOT, it helps to motivate my lazy carcass to get out and try even though it is bluebird and I am pretty sure that I know how it is going to turn out. 
If I have multiple days where I DON'T shoot at any birds and therefore DON'T take any home, I get frustrated and I am jealous. And I am not afraid to admit that.

I LIKE taking home birds, and I am jealous of the guys who can afford to hunt the only way that is currently working reliably. I don't need a limit every time, in fact I have not killed a limit of birds on any given day even once in the last two years, maybe three. But there have been lots of days when I fired at more than 7 birds, so it is my own fault for shooting poorly. 

I am also jealous of those guys who have a _spot_ where they can regularly shoot birds WITHOUT any, or much of any, fancy equipment.

HOWEVER, I am also LAZY and recognize that if I got off my can and put in the effort to get further away from the dike and the inconsiderate assbags on it, I would or at least could have more opportunities than is currently the case.

Matter of fact I am jealous of the guys who DO have that much energy and determination.

:twisted: :twisted: _*SO THERE*_ :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Dude you are the one naming names not me. As long as you get your shooting in
> the hell with everybody else right??? I have not accused you of squat. If I was 100% certain of who was who and involved with which boat I would have made the call already.
> 
> Let me promise you this, if the same thing happens again I'll confront the guy and the layout owner he is tending for. Since it is a public WMA I'm sure that you wouldn't mind me throwing out my spread of park duck fakes 10 feet off of your stern while we wait for the Conservation Officers.
> ...


Wow, such tools. Wileywapati and RiverRat.

You two would be happy hunting buddies! I will tell you where to meet RiverRat...just go to closest island to the rest pond, NE corner at Farmington Bay. Just make sure to get there early, to help throw out the spooner decoys.

I stopped reading RiverRats response about the 3rd line in, sob sob sob

Wileywapati, Have you ever driven your boat into a big raft of ducks??? Ya, they don't just sit there until you wave your arms and yell! They fly a quarter-mile out. OMG, seriously?

You guys aren't worth the time...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kingfish said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said I knew this was coming and I would be a nimrod " that didn't understand"
> ...


I wouldn't question Gordy's motives at all. He's out there to have a good hunt, not rat folks out for lame stuff. If it wasn't a big deal or extremely obvious that something wasn't right, he wouldn't have said anything... and the reason I said anything is because I've seen the same thing, and not just once but nothing seems to happen EVER out there. By the way he's right about the assumptions he knew were coming.... funny how some folks will say folks like us fit right in at Farmington Bay but guess who else frequents the place?? Thats right... the guy who seems to think he's everybody's hero. Its crap that nothing ever gets done out there. And as far as shooting goes, apparently we have some different priorities... watching my daughter laugh, play and get all excited about, get this, one rat spoonie, made my day. It didn't matter that I wasn't "cool enough" to sit out with my logo'd sweatshirts, boat and a huge pile of ducks at the end of the day. I guess my daughter thinking that the trip was cool isn't enough justification for me to keep taking her out. I have to be a total failure or as you said, "the idiot" because I didn't shoot seven birds. What I really want to say to losers like you would get me banned from the forum however. One thing that is always a priority to me whether I'm on the hill or in the marsh is turning in folks who are out there obviously violating the few rules that are supposed to be in place there for those of us trying to do it right. Gordy, I need those numbers from you since I've seen the same thing you have. Apparently saying something about criminals in public gets you labeled nothing but jealous or being called a tool for even bringing it up. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> o-|| o-|| o-|| beer please.
> 
> Maybe they where shooting coots.


I don't think Clark hunts with those guys.... he'd probably not be allowed because he isn't "cool enough". :roll: :lol:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright BB I get your point and I respect it. You don't know me from squat. Apparently you 
do know or think you may know those that I am talking about. Great I would expect a friend to have another friends back.

You wouldn't believe me no matter what. I'm not the only witness to this. I don't know the dude in the boat personally, I have no axe to grind with him. The guy was hunting illegally and if pointing this out makes me a whiner then so be it.

Call the guy and ask if he did what I claim then get back to me


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > o-|| o-|| o-|| beer please.
> ...


I don't think Clark hunts with those guys.... he'd probably not be allowed because he isn't "cool enough". :roll: :lol:[/quate]

How do you know.Do you know the guys in the boat do you know clark ?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't wait for a hard freeze so it will put an end to all of these people fighting over that rest pond area...I've heard a lot of people moaning about that this year....


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

CITIZEN’S ARREST!!! CITIZEN’S ARREST!!! This is crazy... The guys who hunt the layouts are watched by the CO's more then anybody and they haven’t been citied yet. Freak go hunting enjoy what you got.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I can't wait for a hard freeze so it will put an end to all of these people fighting over that rest pond area...I've heard a lot of people moaning about that this year....


Exactly my thoughts! Where do you think all of the birds go when it freezes up? I will give you a hint, its salinity is very high and there is more open water to hunt layouts in than any body of water in the state! Farmington is just fun to hunt because of the diversity of birds, there are many other areas that border rest area that i hunt, just not on the weekends thats why i hunt Fb on sats and Sundays!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya there is a ton of opportunity for the layout guys here in Utah! I kind of wondered why FB was so popular. You just have to ask yourself how willing you are to kill a DIVER!!! LOL!!! Don't get me wrong, I have a layout boat too and from time to time kill me some divers but I will take a limit of green any day over those nasty little buggers. Divers are for when times get tough on the mallets! And if they aren't trophy birds times better be real tough. Looks like you guys are killing some nice birds tough so good on you!! Especially that Ross, that just doesnt happen very often around here!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

ducknuts said:


> CITIZEN'S ARREST!!! CITIZEN'S ARREST!!! This is crazy... The guys who hunt the layouts are watched by the CO's more then anybody and they haven't been citied yet. Freak go hunting enjoy what you got.


Amen to that!! been checkd a few times. you have to be good as always...but the eyes are upon you when hunting out of a layout boat.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I think we should vote riverrat the new CO at Farmington Bay. After all he knows everything there is to know about killing ducks and is always right! Your shooting yourself in the foot dude you were just trying to make some big plan to go shoot some "STUPID DIVERS" as you stood in the middle of the pond. HAHAHAHA!!!! Did it work??? I think that Diverfreak might know a bit about rules and regulations of duck hunting and what he can and cant do. Nice try though!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Diverfreak, I see you guys out there floating with the birds almost every weekend and it looks like a ton of fun. Man I would love to try it before I purchase one. I wish I could have made the UMMA trip. If you have room for an extra person one of these weekends sign me up.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg, 
I think hes starting to wear a hole in his jeans.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Diverfreak, I see you guys out there floating with the birds almost every weekend and it looks like a ton of fun. Man I would love to try it before I purchase one. I wish I could have made the UMMA trip. If you have room for an extra person one of these weekends sign me up.


I will let you know as soon as i get back from Alaska!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg,
> I think hes starting to wear a hole in his jeans.


 -_O-

Post of the month! Could you cut and paste this on to the Refuge Forums? I think some guys over there would really like it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> kingfish said:
> 
> 
> > wileywapati said:
> ...





> "Migratory game birds may not be taken:
> 
> (1) from or by means of any motorboat or other craft having a motor attached, or sailboat unless the motor has been completely shut off or sails furled and its progress has ceased: provided, that a craft under power may be used to retrieve dead or crippled birds; however, crippled birds may not be shot from such craft under power; or
> 
> (2) by means or aid of any motor driven land, water or air conveyance, or any sailboat used for the purpose of or resulting in the concentrating, driving, rallying or stirring up of any migratory bird."


If wileywapati is even close to telling the story right, I'm pretty sure what is going on at FB cant be kosher. As far as someone questioning this type of practice, I'd rather them do this than simply shrug it off and ignore it. Kind of like the saying goes, "if you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything." If those folks out for a "boat ride" back and forth through flocks of waterfowl don't have anything to worry about, then its that simple and thats where it ends.

The sad fact of the matter of the DWR inforcing game laws goes, much of the attention goes to big game rather than anything else so just because someone wasn't issued a ticket doesn't mean a whole lot. I've watched violations happen right in front of a DWR officer and the officer not take any action. Shortly thereafter, he finally checked me and I confronted him about his ignorance to the violation that he witnessed. He didn't seem effected one way or the other and shrugged it off. Maybe it was a paperwork issue or a phobia of court issue that he didn't bother, I don't know.

Citizen's arrest??? Nice attitude. **** straight citizen's arrest!!!! 
If I see someone violating the law, I'm going to report it. *Seriously*...... people absoulutely need to have back up to what they are saying or it goes unnoticed and unpunished. You just about *have to have *video evidence for the DWR to pursue much of anything anymore so that the video can also take place for the judge and jury and make a nice tidy case for them or again, nothing gets done. And..... with video evidence, if nothing gets done, well thats when DWR folks can start loosing thier jobs.

Don't stop questioning and reporting what you believe to be a detriment to the sport or illegal activity because "numbers type guys" want you to overlook it or blow it off as common practice. If it is indeed common practice to "get er done" anyway anyone sees fit, we'll all reap the harvest of the seeds they/we've sewn.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Diverfreak, I see you guys out there floating with the birds almost every weekend and it looks like a ton of fun. Man I would love to try it before I purchase one. I wish I could have made the UMMA trip. If you have room for an extra person one of these weekends sign me up.


+1


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW!!! let me make this perfectly clear. I never mentioned any names in this thread
probably because like I said I wasn't 100% sure of the owner of the boat and who was in control of the boat when this all went down. 

I had a pretty good idea that this person has been known to frequent these boards
and if this ILLEGAL B.S. was going to continue I have every intention of reporting this person or people.

I had hoped that this person would take in to consideration the other hunters that hunt this area and maybe consider, that rallying the birds like they were and make no mistake about it rallying is exactly what they were doing, was having an effect on the other hunters on the water. I guess all that matters is that you got your pile of birds, good for you.

You can question my character, weather I am a crybaby, or flat out call me a lying S.O.B.
I know what happened and like I've said so does the person that took part in this. Could I have handled this differently?? Absolutely!! Will the end result be the same??
you bet your ass it will!! 

I find it hilarious that you all get riled up when somebody leaves a pile of hulls in an area without policing them, or shoots early or skybusts but you all of the sudden have no problem 
condoning this ILLEGAL activity. Apparently it's all about a pile of birds at the end of the day, legally taken or not right???

Like I said hopefully the end result works out for everybody involved.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Dangerfowl said:


> Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg,
> I think hes starting to wear a hole in his jeans.


I could say the same about your mouth! _(O)_


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangerfowl said:


> Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg,
> I think hes starting to wear a hole in his jeans.


Nice... :lol:

Pintail.... thanks, I'd gladly take that position. Some folks probably wouldn't be happy about it but it would a lot better place to hunt without the stupidity that goes on there now. I've had run-ins with you before and figure if past posts mean anything, you're just being a smart A.... but I'm not sorry I take the regulations we're expected to play by so seriously. I'll pass on your recommendation... it'll probably be taken about as seriously as I take your comment.

Gordy, got a hunt tomorrow for you in the morning if you've got the time. I didn't get your contact info yesterday at the parking lot but PM me if you want to go and you get on here again tonight. I'll shoot you a PM with a phone number so you can call me and get the when and where.... we won't have to worry about the rallying at FB if you want in.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dangerfowl said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg,
> ...


Gordy,
what he really means is he has a spot someone showed him and he wants to take you there!

Riverrat;I would take it easy on the rallying thing, Until someone is convicted of it i beleive it is considered slander/ defomation of character, which is against the law and could get very costly for you"CaN your in-laws afford it"?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: Ummm no. Just like the rallying thing, you're wrong but I'd never expect you to admit it... you're far too cool to risk "hero" status by not knowing what you're talking about.

Oh and Wiley Wapiti... I hope you're right about the guy you talked to. 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Had enough of this thread, unsubscribing, have fun with it y'all. :roll:


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> rat;I would take it easy on the rallying thing, Until someone is convicted of it i beleive it is considered slander/ defomation of character, which is against the law and could get very costly for you"CaN your in-laws afford it"?


thats about the umpteenth time you've threatend to sue someone for slander. It's about time to put your money where you mouth is, oooohhh waaaait.... don't you owe someone alot of money "alledgedly". You sound just as bad as the people accusing you of rallying ducks with the whole "NEXT TIME..." , "THIS COULD GET EXPENSIVE....", "I CALLED THE COPS...." "SLANDER...."

How about someone calls the fishcops, someone sues someone, and we get back to shooting ducks that are worth a crap. you know...... PUDDLERS.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Didnt you know puddlers are easier to kill than divers! LOL!!!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm not sorry I take the regulations we're expected to play by so seriously.


Is that why you know the boundaries of the rest pond? Oh wait you didn't know, people had to tell you! How was your lay out hunt anyways? Any pics?


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Dangerfowl said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to pull bugle boy off of diverfreaks leg,
> ...


What because I'm standing up for my friend? More than I could have said about you Joel.



Dave B said:


> Didnt you know puddlers are easier to kill than divers! LOL!!!


Yes they really are, but they are a lot more fun to decoy! Have some variety, spice of life! Lol :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

pintail said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sorry I take the regulations we're expected to play by so seriously.
> ...


I don't mean to jump in on other dudes' arguments, but holy crap! As I recall, Riverrat stated that he had stayed out of the general area around the rest area, so he wouldn't be breaking the law. Pintail- I personally don't have any beef with you, or anyone else, but why are you trying to hit below the belt? Rat's a human, like the rest of us, and subject to ignorance in a few areas, but at least he had the decency to stay away from the rest pond if he wasn't exactly sure of the boundaries. Go back and read that thread I started. You'll see we are all curious about the parameters so we wouldn't be in the wrong. GUESS WHAT??? That is the right thing to do; educate yourself when you are unsure.

You dudes need to chill! IMO, Diverfreak has been a pompous punk through this whole thread. If it was supposed to be humorous, I apologize, but he hasn't come off as funny.

And IF anyone broke the law, why shouldn't they be turned in? IF it did happen, IF the law was broken, then I would've turned them in too. Does that leave out the slander? I wasn't even there, but from the sound of how defensive some of you have gotten over this, you MIGHT be guilty of it yourselves.

End Interjection


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that post about bugle boy was a good one... if it made sense. BUT- in this post why cant someont pull riverrat and wapiti off each other. all bugleboy did was say its legal and he doesnt break the law, and all i have read from the other guys is "cant wait to see you in the morning, honey" "i have a special spot for you" diverfreak has stated numerous times, and i have seen it first hand, that he gets watched and checked often by the co's. i would venture to guess that if he is doing or has done something wrong, they would nail him for it. if riverat wants to write him a ticket, then go for it. but if the federal officers dont, then there is no problem. it is a shame though, if other guys are doing it. it gives people who obey the law a bad name.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Diverfreak has been a pompous punk through this whole thread.


maybe all you DF haters should read about the umma event this past weekend. diverfreak is good at what he does, and takes it very seriously, but he, and all those other guys that were there, like to get new hunters in the layout boats, and let them have a good time. seems to me like those who were there and werent slandering him or how he does his thing got along with him just fine. he is not a pompous punk-he is trying to prove you guys wrong, just the very same way you are trying to prove him wrong. doesnt really make sense if you think about it


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes they really are, but they are a lot more fun to decoy! Have some variety, spice of life! Lol :wink:[/quote]

Gotta disagree here. If you get into a spot that the divers want to be you can kill them day in an out and the idiots won't leave. Do the same with Mallards and you might get one or two good shoots and they are gone to the next spot. Each has thier own challenge and simpleness to them but if you are telling me it is harder to kill buffleheads then I have to laugh at that statement.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

you must be a pretty dang good shot. the ol number 4 on the skeet range must be money. not that one is better than the other, but nice big slow mallards that you point at and shoot is a totally different game than a bunch of "idiot" divers that haul their little black and white butts past you. not to mention the retrieve of cripples... to each his own i guess. i shot the exact same amount of drake mallards and drake goldeneyes last year, and i cant exactly pick a favorite, but it gets old when guys say divers are dumb and easy to kill.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Yes they really are, but they are a lot more fun to decoy! Have some variety, spice of life! Lol :wink:


Gotta disagree here. If you get into a spot that the divers want to be you can kill them day in an out and the idiots won't leave. Do the same with Mallards and you might get one or two good shoots and they are gone to the next spot. Each has thier own challenge and simpleness to them but if you are telling me it is harder to kill buffleheads then I have to laugh at that statement.[/quote]

My thoughts exactly.

Look I have nothing against BB or DF ( I don't know either one of them), but what happens after you get your few cronies to buy a boat from you?????

Maybe you sell a couple dozen layout boats and make what? 20,000 to 30,000$ at best.( I could be way off, I don't know what you might make)

What I do know, Is that next year when everyone has these boats, you are going to be fighting a whole new crowd of D-bags. They will hunt your spots, your setup, and know your secrets. And for what? a few months pay...

I just think you'r making a big mistake

Someone could offer me 2 years sallary to show them my mallard honey holes and secrets and I would tell them to BEAT SAND.

But then again your only shooting Buffheads and poo ducks anyway.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

decoying ducks coming into the rest pond would be like playing spin the bottle with the slow girl from class,, sure you can do it and you will probably get some but its just not the same...  ....jk...


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

oops


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Diverfreak you are making a huge mistake!!! you are trying to market and sell your boats to a bunch of guys who hate poo ducks, buffleheads, and divers in general. also, they all have mastered the art and skill of shooting buffleheads and think it is way too easy, so why would they buy your boats??? you should just quit now before your new line comes out. why would you even think of having a little business? a years salary to promote hunting, promote new styles to enjoy this sport we are all masters at, is not worth it. you should just throw away your ambitions. 
honestly people. dont even tell me you have never thought of some little business you could start along the realms of hunting. tony put it on paper and is making it happen, instead of bashing others who have an idea and go with it


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Pretty sure layout boats have been around for quite awhile nothing new. Anybody can buy a gun or a boat or dog but it still takes practice to be successful. 

If more people were like you and didnt teach others new things and take others out, this sport wouldnt be were it is today and many people would miss out on this great resource. So I think its great that df and the other people involved took some people out to try a new style of hunting. And I dont think anyone gave up honey hole since its a well known wma.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

try to keep up dangerfowl- TENDER BOATS. this is what started this whole thread. not to pull the whole "lets see some pictures" card, but i dont see many others killing these stupid easy birds.
Not to take away from the other guy, but someone just shot 6 shots at a goose, and then one at a gadwall, and the einstein bird still came in. are you gonna tell me all geese are stupid and easy to hunt too?


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> try to keep up dangerfowl- TENDER BOATS. this is what started this whole thread. not to pull the whole "lets see some pictures" card, but i dont see many others killing these stupid easy birds.
> Not to take away from the other guy, but someone just shot 6 shots at a goose, and then one at a gadwall, and the einstein bird still came in. are you gonna tell me all geese are stupid and easy to hunt too?


You're right, it was about tender boats... about 4 pages ago (SNIPERS!!!!).

You don't see most people post hero shots with Bheads and Goldey's for the same reason most of us dont post pictures of busted up clay pidgeons.(clay pidgeons probably taste better) Because most people would laugh their arse off. I'm not going to say they're the eaisiest to hit.... But in all honesty, The next time I get all high and mighty over shooting the stupidest birds I've ever shot will be the first time.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

-O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I see one duck piled on a bunch of flying fish..jk  ...I'm not a diver fan but some people love them and from the looks of that pic I would say there were some happy hunters and thats all that counts...


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> decoying ducks coming into the rest pond would be like playing spin the bottle with the slow girl from class,, sure you can do it and you will probably get some but its just not the same...  ....jk...


Actually flying OUT of the Rest Pond to open area.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> Pretty sure layout boats have been around for quite awhile nothing new. Anybody can buy a gun or a boat or dog but it still takes practice to be successful.
> 
> If more people were like you and didnt teach others new things and take others out, this sport wouldnt be were it is today and many people would miss out on this great resource. So I think its great that df and the other people involved took some people out to try a new style of hunting. And I dont think anyone gave up honey hole since its a well known wma.


Layout boats have been around for a long time, in fact there are probably 10 different manufacturers in the U.S for them. If i dont sale them someone else will. Its like everything else, there will be some who get it figured out and do good, and others will think its to hard and give it up. FB isnt a secret nor is layout hunting. I may be a little sarcastic and stir the pot from time to time but seriously, I defended myself to some alligations that may or may not have been directed towards me. If i wouldnt have said a word then you would have found me guilty in your minds because i dindt reply, Right. Hunting isnt always getting your limits but when the oppurtunity is always there," What would you do"? I could be a game hog and keep all the birds for myself but i try to get people out who havent learned the art of decoying mass quantity of birds! I an not bragging, it would be very embarrasing to hunt 80 days a season for the last 16 years and not have the birds figured out. I hunt divers because i like them i find them fascinating, the way they look, fly, decoy and the way they act when they are swimming in the dekes! I like puddle ducks also but prefer divers. I have single handedly helped over 15 people this year to harvest species of ducks they have never shot! Its priceless to start a spark in someone that wasnt there before, or help them learn a way to have more chances at harvesting ducks instead of getting frustrated and giving up this wonderful sport. As a waterfowl community we shouldnt feud as much, and i admit i got my panty's in a bunch when i felt like i was getting blamed for something i didnt do. I live to hunt and would not do anything to have that privilege taken away from me. Sometimes i take thinks to far and i am Man enough to say sorry to all of you who i have pissed off! JUst remember when you get put on the defensive you usually attack. If you do see someone breaking the law in your eyes then you should call the cops/fishcops and let them sort it out, i didnt deny that, if you dont then you are part of the problem. I dont think its a good idea to point the finger and call foul unless there is some evidence. What you might perceive as a violation the next guy might find as ethical, there is a lot of grey area in what we do as hunters. Again, i like hunting waterfowl and i honestly dont need anyone to rally birds to me! I admit though, when it does slow down and a boat comes in from hunting it livins things up a bit and i think that goes for the shore and dike hunters! If anyone wants to come out and hunt out of a layout let me know, " not trying to sale any", I might just enlighten a few of you who think its easy and also help a few of you that are new to the sport to get a few ducks! Or we can all agree to disagree!

DIverFreak


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

357bob said:


> -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


WELCOME TO THE PARTY PAL!!!!!!!

You're late! But...... That is pretty funny :mrgreen:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Your beloved Diverfreak with OMG what??? A Drake Mallard? :wink: 


















Lighten up guys, come on...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

those 3 hen mallards are flying fish? cool pic 357 bob. for those of us who like to shoot our guns when we go out, that looks like a fun day. from my experience of hunting, i would venture to guess that you were not on farmington of any other lake for that matter. think of those whistlers coming at you at eye level, nearly having to duck so they miss you. sounds a little different than the way you killed em, right? imo, nothing wrong with how you did it, as this is how i usually do it. too bad your shooting skills and retreiving skills arent worth jack, cuz bread eatin farm ducks are the only smart birds. all those goldeneyes you got were stupid... or you just worked hard and were successful, while the other "waterfowlers" had long since given up cuz thier honly hole is frozen and they cant find late season birds


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Holy crap bb, can you beleive all those birds and we didnt even hunt within 10 miles of a closed / rest area! How can that be!

That mallard died alot easier than any diver i have ever shot!


DiverFreak


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

> bugleboy wrote:
> Actually flying OUT of the Rest Pond to open area


well in that case it would be like playing spin the bottle with the blind girl from class,, there guard is already down and it wouldn't take much to fool them....jk...good pic's guys,, divers aren't my thing but you guys sure love what ya do and thats what its all about..


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Holy crap bb, can you beleive all those birds and we didnt even hunt within 10 miles of a closed / rest area! How can that be!
> 
> That mallard died alot easier than any diver i have ever shot!
> 
> DiverFreak


So true...

Kinda like that darn buffie I killed out of the air today, went after him and holy crap he got up and flew away!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

and for the record I am just stirring the pot with my comments cause this thread has gotten way too dumb....as long as people hunt legal and have fun than who cares what they are shooting..one man's junk is another man's treasure....a lot of big game hunters think waterfowlers are dumb and think ducks are a waste of time....no one needs to explain there hunting techiniques or what they like to shoot,, if its legal and brings a smile than good on all of ya...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> and for the record I am just stirring the pot with my comments cause this thread has gotten way too dumb....as long as people hunt legal and have fun than who cares what they are shooting..one man's junk is another man's treasure....a lot of big game hunters think waterfowlers are dumb and think ducks are a waste of time....no one needs to explain there hunting techiniques or what they like to shoot,, if its legal and brings a smile than good on all of ya...


That is the only good post on this entire butt gay thread!!!!!

except for that pic of that gay mallard in my hand!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks utahgolf. finally something makes sense!!! i dont see diverfreak or bugleboy saying that puddlers are dumb. but i did see a few people saying how divers are a waste of time, stupid, etc. it is a totally different aspect of the sport on two different playing fields.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

AAAwwwwww... See what happens at 12:30 in the morning? Everyone gets tired and doesn't want to fight anymore. 

I'm sure in person diverfreaks a good guy, I just thought alot of people started sandbagging others with him for something he never even got accused of. 

By the way I would love it if you guys stick strickly to hunting divers. And I promise to only shoot puddlers :mrgreen: .

And deadicated, I know divers arent really that stupid. I've just never had one circle five times before trying to land in my face. You Kill yours and I'll kill mine.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats deadicated*1* to you!!! jk but dont you worry about me... i will kill mine
at least you spelled the first part right-*deadicated. ya know, like killin stuff dead. thats more than i can say for diverfreak's spelling when he had to brag to me about his hunt sunday.. oops, is that more slandering? sorry DF*


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Dangerfowl said:


> AAAwwwwww... See what happens at 12:30 in the morning? Everyone gets tired and doesn't want to fight anymore.
> 
> I'm sure in person diverfreaks a good guy, I just thought alot of people started sandbagging others with him for something he never even got accused of.
> 
> ...


Well heck i missed that big old spat......Its like BB said I LIKE TO MIX IT UP... as for calling divers stupid....... ITS A DUCK, IMO they are ALL STUPID... I to like to mix it up, its fun and sometimes a good challenge, isnt that wy we hunt? for all the gear I've bought this year a hole beef is a heck of alot cheaper...So WHO'S STUPID? this past weekend at the UMMA shoot I think some people went through a lot of shells before there first bird......Thats the challenge....there FUN to SHOOT becouse all ducks taste like MUD..... some of you guys are on every thread and it seems your there just to pick out a fight or find wrong in what someone does. and for that I laugh at you... most of you wouldnt even be welcome in my blind. anyway carry on!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> most of you wouldnt even be welcome in my blind. anyway carry on!!!


well your not welcome in my blind mr. stuckduck! i dont know who you think you are but you can get lost... :roll:

besides you havent paid your dues to remain part of my "team." own up or move on.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

kingfish said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > most of you wouldnt even be welcome in my blind. anyway carry on!!!
> ...


You are going to be very lonely on your one man "team". :lol: :lol:

But in case you want another "team" member, will you consider me? :wink:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!

That is all I can say after reading all that. A fairly decent drama though.

Thanks for the distraction. :lol: 


Bret


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

O*-- _O\ 


o-||


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

donttreadonme, 

your signature was the best read in the whole thread. though, the rest was entertaining. i should have had a bag of popcorn.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

You guys must like fish chowder shooting all those divers.  No, really how are you cooking them up? Give me a recipe, and not the one about throwing away the duck and eating the board.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Ducks taste like duck no matter where, when, or what kind. Ever look at your local sewer treatment plant? There are a bunch of corn fed mallards eating your crap. Kinda Ironic that he eats your crap then you eat him.  The best way in my opinion to eat duck is jerky or cooked in wine. The Duck Commander has his different ducks in a row on best tasting and the farther down the list you go the more garlic needs to be added.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

blt4spd said:


> No, really how are you cooking them up? Give me a recipe, and not the one about throwing away the duck and eating the board.


I would love to hear the answer to this......
The only GI I ever shot was the hardest duck I have ever tried to pluck.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

back in the day the chesapeake Canvasbacks were known world wide for their table fair. ive read that in a few different magazines. but i have to say a duck is a duck. although the many, many divers i have shot this year sure take a bit more time to clean. that is the only draw back. shooting them fast little flyers is a blast!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> Give me a recipe.....


Duck fajitas 
Breast the duck, cut meat into strips and marinate in Lea & Perrin's sauce for at least 24 hrs.
Heat bacon grease in frying pan and cook duck when it's HOT! 
Just when the juices from the meat start to cook away, throw in green peppers and onions. 
Serve in tortilla with shredded cheese, sour cream and salsa.

Throw in some Jalapenos for the really strong flavored birds! :lol:


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

[quote="utahgolf"


> .one man's junk is another man's treasure


.... :shock: :shock: Now that there is sick and wrong :rotfl:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Bacon, Phil Robertson Cajun seasoning and grill medium rare. If that don't work try Dales Marinade for 24 hrs.



BY THE WAY NO "SKINNY" BOAT RACING TODAY!!! Coincidence???

The two layout shooters on unit 1 seemed like they had a good day without the "HERDERS"!!! :!: :?: :shock:


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Until someone is convicted of it i beleive it is considered slander/ defomation of character, which is against the law and could get very costly for you"CaN your in-laws afford it"?


 Oh were have I heard this before, guess I am not the only one being sued? This guy is becoming a internet bully, and eventually will run into the wrong person :evil: :twisted: :evil: 10tenner


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> BY THE WAY NO "SKINNY" BOAT RACING TODAY!!! *Coincidence???*
> The two layout shooters on unit 1 seemed like they had a good day without the "HERDERS"!!! :!: :?: :shock:


LOL... I think not Gordy. Sorry I couldn't make it out but I couldn't see going out with my shell situation the way it was... that and I'm kinda fighting off a head cold but we'll go for sure before it freezes on us. How did it go out there today?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread has been entertaining for sure. But seriously wileywapati, and RR, why don't you two go back to school and become CO's. Maybe you should talk to a REAL CO and he can give you a little plastic star and make you volunteer CO deputies. While you are at it could you please get my 4 year old one? He would really like that. Until then why don't you let them do their job. If you have done your part to contact he authorities and report what you have seen then good on you. Beyond that it really isn't your job. I guarantee Tony is being watched quite closely by the REAL CO's. You don't harvest the # of birds he does in the same spot day after day, week after week without drawing the attention of the REAL authorities. If he or anyone else has done something illegal they will get what they deserve. However if they haven't, which I would guess is the case with Tony, nothing will come of this other than your bitching and whining. Seriously 11 pages...let it die.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> This thread has been entertaining for sure. But seriously wileywapati, and RR, why don't you two go back to school and become CO's. Maybe you should talk to a REAL CO and he can give you a little plastic star and make you volunteer CO deputies. While you are at it could you please get my 4 year old one? He would really like that. Until then why don't you let them do their job. If you have done your part to contact he authorities and report what you have seen then good on you. Beyond that it really isn't your job. I guarantee Tony is being watched quite closely by the REAL CO's. You don't harvest the # of birds he does in the same spot day after day, week after week without drawing the attention of the REAL authorities. If he or anyone else has done something illegal they will get what they deserve. However if they haven't, which I would guess is the case with Tony, nothing will come of this other than your bitching and whining. Seriously 11 pages...let it die.


Hmmmm did you read all 11? We bowed out at around page 5 or 6. The point was made and apparently somebody read all about it because "it" didn't happen again. Funny you say go back to school Joel.... Criminal Justice was actually my major when I went to school. :shock: OMG... thats right, the boy actually has some education. :lol: Its funny that everyone who says it didn't happen wasn't on the water on Unit 1 that day... other than Diver Freak and I have a feeling he was just sticking up for a fellow layout guy. I was there, know what I saw and I wasn't the only one. Its the folks who weren't even there but were so quick to hit their knees for the guys in layouts that dragged this out for 11 pages. :roll:


----------

